# ZipInstaller App



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys I thought that you guys might a like this app. I have already tested the app and it does NOT work on the droid X. However maybe if you guys persist Wizard enough he might be able to look at the source code and work some magic. Of course he should get the App Dev's permission first.Essentially this app will create a queue of zip for you to install in recovery. If you use RZR you dont really need this, but if you are still using CWR then you know how big of a pain it is to flash each of your mods one by one by one.... So this app creates a queue, wipes data, cache and flashes your ROM, Gapps,and mods all in one. Dont even bother trying one the droid X. I have already tried it for you guys. Here is the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920057

Remember, drive wizard insane and he can do anything!


----------

